# Sunday River - 3/26/10



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

Carrie and I will be skiing at Sunday River on Friday before make our way to Sugarloaf.  If anyone wants to join us let me know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmmm......


----------



## WJenness (Mar 22, 2010)

I may be there to join you... depends on how the week goes and how I feel in the AM.

I'll send you a PM...

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2010)

We are planning on skiing there.  May run into you.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2010)

Bring your goggles. word is the guns will be firing up again as temps drop later in the week.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Bring your goggles. word is the guns will be firing up again as temps drop later in the week.



Wow.

Patching up in places?

Barker basin starting to get thin?

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob R said:


> Bring your goggles. word is the guns will be firing up again as temps drop later in the week.


That's almost unheard of at this time of year!  Wow!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow is right!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure it was posted on the web site yesterday. 

 My guess is White heat gets hit to make sure Bust and burn is ok in a few weeks.

  Spruce 

Risky and american,


  I would guess something around southridge base and Barker base.

 I think it has more to do with they make snow when they think the conditions warrant it.  They could get by without it. 


copied from the snow report today. 

Groomers have been at it since about midnight and been cranking out fresh corduroy on 85 trails for today's first tracks. As always during this time of year, some of the ungroomed and natural terrain may be a bit slow to open, but when the ropes drop the skiing is much worth the wait. Looking ahead weather wise, things start to clear out for the second half of the week, and there is the potential that we fire up some snow guns prior to the weekend, which is looking sunny and clear!



I would expect k will do the same kind of thing.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Wow.
> 
> Patching up in places?
> 
> ...



It  was okay on Sat,  Plenty of Snow left.  The plans I had heard prior were, We will make snow when we think we should.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2010)

K will not blow snow I imagine.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2010)

update  pretty nice


The best part about Maine weather is that if you don't like it, all you have to do is wait a minute. This morning driving up the access road it was like someone hit a switch and then the next thing I knew, it was snowing. Reports from North Peak this morning have 3 inches of snow on the ground and more on the way. Forecasts have a few inches falling across the 8 peaks today with off and on snow showers all day long. Combined with the soft snow underneath, the skiing and riding should be pretty darn good today.

Groomers have been at it since about midnight and been cranking out fresh corduroy on 85 trails for today's first tracks. As always during this time of year, some of the ungroomed and natural terrain may be a bit slow to open, but when the ropes drop the skiing is much worth the wait. Looking ahead weather wise, things start to clear out for the second half of the week.




***** In fact forecasts look favorable for us to fire up our legendary snowguns one more time, proving whether it is mid-October or late March, nobody makes snow like Sunday River. On the other side of that, the weekend is looking sunny and clear!*****


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice call on the snowmaking Bob! That's why Sunday River is *"THE BEAST OF THE EAST!"*


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess it's another reason to renew that pass. Great customer service.


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2010)

It's hard out there this morning. I'll let the guys post a real trip report when they come back. Very nice of deadheadskier to show us around though--he got me out on terrain I wouldn't have tried and I enjoyed it.  Thanks to JimG, too, for helping me with my stance! 

Homework now...


----------

